# Insulating Cold and Warm Air Ducts



## JALEXED2 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm not particularly happy with my home's air conditioning.  It is a 2 story with vaulted ceilings and the second floor does not cool sufficiently.  I had an HVAC company by a few years ago to check the freon, etc... and he indicated everything was fine and the HVAC system was sized properly.  So I'm guessing I'm OK on that issue.

However, none of the ducts were insulated at the time of construction.  I am guessing it was an option and not required by local building codes.  I have noticed some new home construction contractors are insulating ducts but failed to look close enough to see if they were insulating only the warm air ducts or were also including the cold air returns.  

I will be finishing the basement and have an opportunity to insulate the ductwork in the basement.  I intend on insulating the warm air ducts but I wonder about the effectiveness of insulating the cold air returns.

I have seen in earlier posts that it is recommended, if not required, to install a cold air return in the basement.  I've got that covered but still wonder about insulating the cold air return ducts.

Any thoughts out there on this?  Thanks.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 3, 2009)

I can't think of any benefit to insulating return air ducts.  This air will be re-conditioned by the hvac unit.


----------

